# John Kelly SS Canton



## mike999 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi looking for any information or anyone who might have known John Kelly,(R6772925) rating A/STD, who signed on the Canton in 1957 untill 1959/60 DOB 19/03/35 (Cork) 
Cheers Mike


----------



## narra (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Mike. I was on the Canton/ apr/60/ mar/61.2 trip's a/s 2 B/r/s .Name's strike's a cord'but Kelly not a uncomman one.like john i'm in my late 70's, brain 's slowing up'Hope you find what you want Cheer's John (Narra) Line


----------

